# New Orleans



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I might be done with this one.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*reference*

Here is the photo I used as a reference for this painting. Yeah I changed the colors and left some stuff out.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Well done Terry. I like how you made it look painterly and colorful. Extra nice job on the horse!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Well done Terry. I like how you made it look painterly and colorful. Extra nice job on the horse!


Thank you Dick. I just learned a new word 'painterly'. :wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow Terry! I love it!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan. You always give me so much encouragement and I really appreciate it.


----------



## tlfab4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

BTW, I found it! :biggrin:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Well done and I must say you do know how to use color!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> BTW, I found it! :biggrin:


Found what?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Found what?


Spaceship!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yup...there is a spaceship. I put UFO's in most all my landscapes. :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

This painting feels "happy". I really like this one.


----------

